# Cutting angled, beveled plywood.....Any tips?



## Jeffrey Wolf (Apr 10, 2016)

I am trying to cut 6 pieces of plywood 30" long, but I need them to be 8" wide at the bottom, and 6" wide at the top. In addition to that, they also need to have a 30 degree bevel on each side. Does anyone know how to make a jig to make this easier? They all need to be exactly the same so they will fit smoothly together. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you have a table saw make a taper jig to hold the part and rip it with the table saw on a 30 degree angle. You just need a scrap piece of plywood with a board nailed to it on a angle which makes it 1" more narrow on one end than the other.


----------



## Jeffrey Wolf (Apr 10, 2016)

I looked up how to make a taper jig, and I think I get how it is supposed to work. I will try this very soon, and come back with my results. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Jeffrey Wolf said:


> I looked up how to make a taper jig, and I think I get how it is supposed to work. I will try this very soon, and come back with my results. Thanks for the help!


You don't have to make it adjustable like the illustration. If you don't do this sort of thing very often just cut a piece of scrap plywood with the angle you need. I think in 40 years I've only needed such a contraption once so for me at least there is no reason to get fancy.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

as mentioned there are several methods to achieve the tapered sides. but whichever method you choose, just make sure to hold the ply down firmly to the table/jig surface. if it lifts at all with a 30 deg beveled saw blade you will get a distorted edge.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I would go with a sled type jig that will hold the material in position:
http://benchnotes.com/Taper and Straight Edge Jig/taper_and_straight_edge_ji.htm


----------

